# Kent pub help needed



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2011)

hello urbanites.... maybe someone can help me with this...

I'm after a child-friendly pub that's on the line between Brixton/Herne Hill and Ashford... preferably midway.  A group of friends are meeting who live in Brixton, Otford and Smarden - so somewhere in the middle.  However, it needs to fulfill the following criteria:

1.  be within walking distance of a train line for us Brixtonites.
2.  preferably have a separate room/area we can book.  This is because we will have 4 toddlers who will definitely not want to sit down for any length of time, so at least if we can contain them in one room with us, away from other diners and bring lots of toys, we're unlikely to ruin everyone else's dinner.
3. Or in some other way be suitable given the circumstances. ie have a playroom or similar.

It will be the week before Christmas - so an outside playground won't really cut it.

Also I'm vegetarian - but that's pretty much at the bottom of the list of important things... if all the rest comes together I can eat whatever the single veggie option is.

in the past we've met in Otford but I'm a bit worried that the kids are now a bit too old for the pub we normally go to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2011)

have you ever considered buying a couple of ordnance survey explorer maps and a good beer guide?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I could do that.  I might just see if anyone can give any personal recommendations here first though.  Save a bit of money and time.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a very specific request, and I don't know about child-friendliness and seperate rooms. I know there's a few decent pubs in Otford and it fits location wise. MIght be worth looking there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2011)

yes... specific, I know. That's why I need help. I've got Otford covered due to one of our number living there - she's an old school friend so been going there since little and as I say, we normally go there. I knew this would be tough!!

eta.. but thanks for replying


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is Hollingbourne on that route? There's a pub there called the Dirty Habbit. I don't really know if it meets any of your requirements, but it's really nice, old and situated in small viilage. It's a short walk from the station. Other than that choose a location and search here.

There's also the White Horse at Bearsted, which is really close to the station. Went there for a meal on Sunday and it was great.

http://www.elitepubs.com/the_dirtyhabit/

http://www.thewhitehorsebearsted.co.uk/


----------



## Rushy (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pub/heaverham/chequers-inn.aspx

A few minutes walk from Kemsing station which is fairly close to Otford. Used to be able to have the barn as a separate room.
Has had some characterful landlords/landladies in the past and I pulled a few pints there myself in the distant past. No idea who runs it now and haven't been for about 10yrs but the reviews look fine. 'Twas a lovely spot though with lots of great memories and nothing changes much around there! Worth a call.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Bungle and Rushy... especially that one near Kemsing.. might give them a call.

I must reiterate... we know loads of nice pubs in Kent - it's ones that can cope with a large group with some very toddly toddlers that we need.  In summer it's fine because we just go for beer gardens but winter is harder.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a nice place with great food and is pretty large too. Might be worth giving them a call about a separate room - I think there are "areas", but cant remember if there are specific rooms. Also, not sure what line and how easy the station is to get to - I know you can get there from Tonbridge, which would work for all parties.

http://www.thelittlebrownjug.co.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2011)

brilliant.. will look into that one too.


----------

